# Complain About Your Neighbourhood (Or Neighbours!)...



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The place to do it, when real-life possibilities seem non-existent, or require further consideration ;-)


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

This is not really a complaint about my neighborhood per se, but a single cicada has apparently set up camp outside my bedroom window and now I have to sleep with earplugs. You wouldn't think such an insignificant creature could be so irritating. I eagerly await its death come autumn.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I have no complaints about my neighbours. They live so far away, I don't see them or hear them more than a couple of times each year.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> This is not really a complaint about my neighborhood per se, but a single cicada has apparently set up camp outside my bedroom window and now I have to sleep with earplugs. You wouldn't think such an insignificant creature could be so irritating. I eagerly await its death come autumn.


There are TONS of cicadas living in the trees just outside my bedroom window but I just don't hear them unless I try. Anyway, I find them to be exceptional musicians.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Morimur said:


> There are TONS of cicadas living in the trees just outside my bedroom window but I just don't hear them unless I try. Anyway, I find them to be exceptional musicians.


Yes, the problem is it's just the one! If there were a lot they'd blend together.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

There are no cicadas at all in my neighbourhood - and if there were, they would be too soggy to make a sound.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Neighborhood at home: Cicadas, the folks who don't clean up after their dogs, our next door neighbors have six cars and a huge driveway but they park in the street, people park in front of our house on Sunday nights, and that makes it harder for the garbage men to pick up our trash...two houses are feuding across the way and one time got in a shouting match and almost fist fight in the street, our neighbors across from us have pool parties all the time, and kids are always coming around to fundraise for their school clubs

Neighborhood at school: noisy, busy streets at night, funky smells, no one is friendly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Classy neighbourhood, Cosmos. No chance of a move, I suppose?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

There are a number of things I could complain about with respect to my neighbourhood, such as the traffic and (less so) airport noise, but something that has long bugged me is that there are very few options for strolling in this neighbourhood. Across the street is a very steep hill (I jog up it sometimes, so it occasionally has a merit) and behind the building is a former golf course, now mostly a slough and weed pasture; hence, pretty much the only strolling option I have is to walk along the (busy) road or the alley behind it. Fortunately, there is a park about 20 minutes distant, when I want to go farther. The golf course is slated for redevelopment in the next couple of years and is currently in an approval phase, so, while I will lose the pastoral view from my living room window, the redevelopment will provide a network of walks that will connect to the roads on the other side, so I will get more strolling options without the need to scale the hill or walk along the main artery with all of the traffic. Eventually, I would like to get off the main road, but my present finances do not allow relocation to a quieter and flatter street across from a park


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Classy neighbourhood, Cosmos. No chance of a move, I suppose?


As classy as white middle class suburbia can be in America, I'd say. I have no idea where I'll go when I do move out, but I love living in the city neighborhood that I do now as opposed to my hometown. Maybe when I'm done with school, and I'm lucky enough, I'll find a cheap apartment nearby


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> This is not really a complaint about my neighborhood per se, but a single cicada has apparently set up camp outside my bedroom window and now I have to sleep with earplugs. You wouldn't think such an insignificant creature could be so irritating. I eagerly await its death come autumn.


You don't live in Times Square by any chance?

(Pauses to check zoology: is 'cicada' the same as 'cricket'?)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have to say, no complaints. I live in a great neigborhood! Best neighbors


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Some people have been murdered close to were I live.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

To me right now here in Copenhagen, it´s mainly the _construction works_.

An incredible number of current projects in the city centre, including a major Metro expansion, that will only open in 2019 and includes almost 20 surface building sites; a lot of new pieces of architecture, including bridges across the water; chaotic renewal of gas lines and sewers with little or no sense of order or visual apperances; new underground parking centres; a lot of new building facades; etc.

So quite large parts of the city centre are comparable to reconstruction areas after an earthquake or the like, and most of the projects will last at least until 2016. At times making it quite difficult when one writes regularly on the internet for tourists planning to go here and visit all the traditional and hyped, picturesque sights ....


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks to our moronic state legislature, my neighbor walks his dog with a sidearm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

I wish to complain in the strongest terms possible: I live in the heart of an ancient medieval city slap bang in front of a Roman/Gothic cathedral in easy walking distance of one of my places of work, with easy access to fine cuisine and wines (my own kitchen [hah!], not to mention the restaurants and _cavistes_ that abound around here), forests (for cross-country skiing in winter, long rambles in more clement weather) and lakes and ruined castles and it's-all-so-terribly-romantic and so on, and it's certainly better than living in any cabbage-ville (cf. Sartre's "Chouville" in his novel _Nausea_) one can find in any country around the globe. Still, what I'd like to moan, grumble, whinge and generally belly-ache about is first (a) the extremely limited repertoire of the street musicians to the extent I can retrograde invert their melodies in my sleep and (b) the tourists. Apart from that, I'm really happy here. By the way, have you seen the price of shoes, these days? I mean, you want to complain? Now let me tell you whilst we're on the subject, ....


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^^

IMO, this was a really excellent selection of complains, mixing familiar territory (such as the limited repertoire of street musicians) with a perhaps more neglected one (the prices of shoes generally).


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My neighbors are pretty cool, actually. When I had heart surgery a few months ago they arranged a schedule and took turns cooking a dinner and bringing it to our house for a couple of weeks. I started calling them Meals On Wheels. Of course, most of them were pretty heart healthy, but after a week of that my Polish neighbor brought kielbasa, pierogy, sauerkraut and punchkies. After a week of unseasoned salmon, the Polish Meal was the lifesaver.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't have many human neighbors. Not much to complain about usually. Grazing deer do my yard work. Other frequent visitors include an obese raccoon I have named "Cartman" and an unusually energetic groundhog. A little drama today: A pair of broad-winged hawks were hunting and making the squirrels nervous.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The cicada has moved on.

My neighborhood is generally charming, but there is one thing that I hate: people who don't pick up after their dogs. I'm sure this is a minority of dog owners, but they really make things unpleasant for everyone.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

No complaints about where we live. We are in a 25 home subdivision that was built in the early 90's. We moved into this neighborhood in 2011 and located second from the end on a cul-de-sac. Friendly people that mind their own business.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Triplets said:


> My neighbors are pretty cool, actually. When I had heart surgery a few months ago they arranged a schedule and took turns cooking a dinner and bringing it to our house for a couple of weeks. I started calling them Meals On Wheels. Of course, most of them were pretty heart healthy, but after a week of that my Polish neighbor brought kielbasa, pierogy, sauerkraut and punchkies. After a week of unseasoned salmon, the Polish Meal was the lifesaver.


Interesting with Polish pierogs is that they are very different from Russian and Finnish pierogs. Polish pierogs are more like dumplings or ravioli.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No complaints, now that we're moving.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So tired of seeing all these folks in my neighborhood driving Honda, Toyota and Kia SUVs.

Don't these folks ever want to experience joy and exhilaration?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> So tired of seeing all these folks in my neighborhood driving Honda, Toyota and Kia SUVs.
> *
> Don't these folks ever want to experience joy and exhilaration?*


They do, in dependability and much lower gas and maintenance bills.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> They do, in dependability and much lower gas and maintenance bills.


I would call that "sober practicality". There's so much more to life.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I would call that "sober practicality". There's so much more to life.


Been there. I liked the game for a while, then it became irritating. Trade-offs.

For those who refuse to learn from others "joy and exhilaration", and aren't independently wealthy, you will need to learn basic mechanics, find a good independent mechanic, and utilize wholesale parts suppliers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Been there. I liked the game for a while, then it became irritating. Trade-offs.
> 
> For those who refuse to learn from others "joy and exhilaration", and aren't independently wealthy, you will need to learn basic mechanics, find a good independent mechanic, and utilize wholesale parts suppliers.


I still like the game. I'll enjoy my sporty coupe for as long as I can.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Not too much to complain about, but I live in an area that's inhabited by Silicon Valley techs and is known for being somewhat elitist. I legitimately have overheard neighbors having a discussion about "the help" and how difficult it is to find good help. For a second I thought I was in a 19th century English manor home. This is also the type of area where in the midst of a severe drought across California, people will continue watering their 5-acre lawns in defiance of water restrictions...


----------

